# killing coyotes in the goose spread



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

this year is the 1st year we had coyotes come into the decoy spread we had one last week walk within 50 yards of us and heard us, then this one, no one even seen him until i noticed him at 10 yards running full boar and 1 foot from the decoy, if i woulda waited 1 sec he woulda hit that decoy running!


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Had one come into the spread last year.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Never had it happen. Prayin for the day.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Had three come into the spread, 1 confirmed kill, 1 unconfirmed kill, and 1 got luck.

Im think about quitting yote hunting because its a helluva lotta work setting up 500 decoys for 1 yote.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

About 4 years ago I was up in Canada hunting snows. There was 4 of us setting up decoys at about 4:00 am. We get about half done when I go off on my own to the tip of our spread. Well I get some SS out and start putting them in the ground when all of a sudden I look up and in my light of my head lamp I see a coyote about 5' from me. What do I do? I start growling at it like another coyote or something. So I think to myslef (no gun in hand) growling like another coyote is probably not a good thing to do, but it didn't move when I did that! Just hunkered a bit and kept staring at me. I was thinking about going into crocodile-hunter mode and wrestle it down but instead I had everyone else come over to help shoosh it away....Never been that close before!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Ha ha,thats prettty good,looks like a young one,what did he do,work to you with the sun in your eyes? smart little fella to put a sneak on ya un-detected.


----------



## WeBfEet (Nov 22, 2008)

Someone once said that you look like a young chaz in training and now i must say that you've grown out of it. Nice yote, your one up on me of the year! :sniper:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Last year on opening day we had 3 of them come about 50 yards and finally notice they weren't real and then about 3 other times that there was one that came within about 75 yards. We really need to start bringing a rifle with for them.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Maverick said:


> About 4 years ago I was up in Canada hunting snows. There was 4 of us setting up decoys at about 4:00 am. We get about half done when I go off on my own to the tip of our spread. Well I get some SS out and start putting them in the ground when all of a sudden I look up and in my light of my head lamp I see a coyote about 5' from me. What do I do? I start growling at it like another coyote or something. So I think to myslef (no gun in hand) growling like another coyote is probably not a good thing to do, but it didn't move when I did that! Just hunkered a bit and kept staring at me. I was thinking about going into crocodile-hunter mode and wrestle it down but instead I had everyone else come over to help shoosh it away....Never been that close before!


Sure seems to be a lot of DUMB coyotes up there. We had some eyeing our SS's up there last year too, nothing anywhere near that close though.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I had that happen in 06


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Haven't had a yote in the spread yet. But last year in Canada the birds weren't finishing one day and we couldn't figure out why. We were set up on top of a steep hill and found that there was a moose hanging out about 40 yards from us on the slope of the hill. Shooed away the moose and the birds worked like they were supposed to.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Had a fox sneak on our snow spread last spring, winded us well before he got into shotgun range though :x


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> Had a fox sneak on our snow spread last spring, winded us well before he got into shotgun range though :x


Speaking of foxes - sure seems to be a big rebound on them the past year or two. I haven't seen this many since the pre-mange days.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

3 for 3 on Yotes in the goose/duck spreads!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

had 5 come in last year, they only got to 60 yards but we figured we might as well educate them. I bet those dogs wont sneak on another field of honkers for the rest of their life and thats fine with me.

Guided a fall turkey hunt 4 years ago and a 2x2 buck ran through the decoys out of breath with his tounge hanging out. 60 yards behind was an old male yote hot on his trail. Never even payed attention to the turkey decoys. I think my client had more fun blasting that yote than the turkey he got.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> > Had a fox sneak on our snow spread last spring, winded us well before he got into shotgun range though :x
> ...


I've thought so too! I think I have seen at least 5 fox in different spots. I have heard of others seeing pups and other full grown fox around. I usually don't see any. That would be cool if they made a rebound.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

3 weeks ago I had my hunt screwed up 3 different times, by 3 different dogs. I could get them to come in to predator calls, but not goose calls. I could only get them in to about 75-100 yds. I would have a flock working in and then I'd hear a howl and see the geese do a 180. They would run in to incoming flocks, but that was it. I missed a young one later on that morning with my rifle on my way home.

I know where I'll be spending some time this winter. I've seen probably 20 coyotes scouting and hunting geese this year.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Andrew Bremseth said:
> 
> 
> > Had a fox sneak on our snow spread last spring, winded us well before he got into shotgun range though :x
> ...


No Coyotes = Lots of Foxes


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > About 4 years ago I was up in Canada hunting snows. There was 4 of us setting up decoys at about 4:00 am. We get about half done when I go off on my own to the tip of our spread. Well I get some SS out and start putting them in the ground when all of a sudden I look up and in my light of my head lamp I see a coyote about 5' from me. What do I do? I start growling at it like another coyote or something. So I think to myslef (no gun in hand) growling like another coyote is probably not a good thing to do, but it didn't move when I did that! Just hunkered a bit and kept staring at me. I was thinking about going into crocodile-hunter mode and wrestle it down but instead I had everyone else come over to help shoosh it away....Never been that close before!
> ...


It cause they have the taste of snow goose in their mouth's and it's all they think about! Local farmer told us they will come right in the garage to pull out a bird or 2! Just wish it was legal for NR to hunt them! I would have no problem dropping about 10 a day!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Good, kill em' all!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

it can happen often if you plan for it. i always carry one of my predator calls in the goose spread. often times when the flight is late i will call predators into the spread. they usually come right on in. it's easy to hide behind all of them decoys! the fox and coyote hunting pressure is very high out in the sagelands, but the ag fields are usually unbothered. there are fewer dogs, but they are also more gullible. just don't mow the deeks!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> Had a fox sneak on our snow spread last spring, winded us well before he got into shotgun range though :x


did anybody shoot at that one? all i can remember is layin on my face 3 yards from my gun lip squeaking, all the while thinking "i know i have some heavy shot B's in my blind bag"....

i rolled a yote 3 years ago field hunting for honkers. saw him sitting 200 yards across the field checking out the decoy spread, so i just took the insert out of my duck call and used it like an open reed predator call. got him to about 30 steps before me and my buddy took the yote and 2 ghg oversize shells out. :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Here is a very lucky yote. He sat there until I shot at bird. He sat watching me for about 20 minutes and he wouldn't come any closer, I think he knew what was up.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Here is one that Travis R. Bullock shot and I called it with. He shot it at about 40 yards. The yote hung up and about 100 yards and after some nifty flaggin he came in fast and hard and then bang, lights out.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Had yotes come in both Saturday and Sunday this weekend. Saturday had a group of migrators peel off reluctantly after dropping several hundred yards to decoy. When I stood up in the pit I could see a yote 150 yards down wind so I took a duck call apart and gave him a little distress and he came to about 45 yards, just outside of what I figured the #4's would be lethal at so I let him walk. We were working a group real hard yesterday and they were just about to finish when they flared real hard so I stand on the shooting platform right away in the pit to see this yote charging in hard. I grab my gun and the yote veers to the right and runs outta the spread right in line over my dogs head who's on the dog box to my right. So two days in a row yotes within 45 yards and both of them are still running around, we have a ton of them so it should make for some good winter predator hunting.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

very common to see yotes while goose hunting


----------



## wherdog (Nov 3, 2008)

I have had deer in my spread a few times, once during rifle season with hunters in the section over. I had a fox just outside my spread watching also. I shot a goose that landed about a hundred yards from him and he stole it from me. :evil:


----------

